# Roof Vent Cover



## boltiton (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, recently purchased a 2004 25RSS. While up on the roof re-sealing I noticed one of the roof vents was cracked due to weather. I need to replace all three. Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on replacements? I only need the cover not the assembly. Thank you


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just getting a replacement lens may be a a little hard to get the correct one but here is a link to PPL web site. PPL RV Roof vent

Here is the Camping world link.
Camping world vent cap


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Put a MaxxAir cover on it and forget about it.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Put a MaxxAir cover on it and forget about it.....


I would agree with putting Maxxair's on the trailer but I would fix the cracked one first, heck maybe even replace one with a motorized fantastic fan.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Put a MaxxAir cover on it and forget about it.....


I would agree with putting Maxxair's on the trailer but I would fix the cracked one first, heck maybe even replace one with a motorized fantastic fan.
[/quote]

One of mine was cracked, so I cleaned it real well, sanded either side of the crack with fine sandpaper, cleaned it with alcohol and applied a healthy bead of silicone sealer. Then, I put MaxxAir covers on all of my vents. That was over a year ago and the only problem I had was wasps wanting to make a home under one of the MaxxAir covers. I got some self stick foam rubber weather stripping from Lowes, removed the covers and ran the stripping all around except for gaps where the mounting bracket go. Just to be sure the wasps stayed out, I shoved pieces of the weather stripping under each of the brackets.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

"Hi everyone, recently purchased a 2004 25RSS. While up on the roof re-sealing I noticed one of the roof vents was cracked due to weather. I need to replace all three. Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on replacements? I only need the cover not the assembly. Thank you"

You can purchase just the cover assembly with the hinge attached, then being careful you can remove the hinge pin from your damaged cover and change to the new cover then replace the hinge pin. I was in the same fix when the cover over my stool cracked, as I was looking at replacing the whole assembly I noticed another cover had been changed and that's how the previous owner did it. It works just fine, a small screwdriver, punch, pliers and small hammer are all that are necessary.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Saltshaker said:


> "Hi everyone, recently purchased a 2004 25RSS. While up on the roof re-sealing I noticed one of the roof vents was cracked due to weather. I need to replace all three. Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on replacements? I only need the cover not the assembly. Thank you"
> 
> You can purchase just the cover assembly with the hinge attached, then being careful you can remove the hinge pin from your damaged cover and change to the new cover then replace the hinge pin. I was in the same fix when the cover over my stool cracked, as I was looking at replacing the whole assembly I noticed another cover had been changed and that's how the previous owner did it. It works just fine, a small screwdriver, punch, pliers and small hammer are all that are necessary.


Hmmm...that is good information. Where did you buy the cover?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

14" x 14" replacement vent lids are widely available at just about any RV or trailer supply store, Camping World, RV Wholesalers, etc. I think some Wal-Mart's even have them in their outdoor section.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Joe/GA said:


> "Hi everyone, recently purchased a 2004 25RSS. While up on the roof re-sealing I noticed one of the roof vents was cracked due to weather. I need to replace all three. Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on replacements? I only need the cover not the assembly. Thank you"
> 
> You can purchase just the cover assembly with the hinge attached, then being careful you can remove the hinge pin from your damaged cover and change to the new cover then replace the hinge pin. I was in the same fix when the cover over my stool cracked, as I was looking at replacing the whole assembly I noticed another cover had been changed and that's how the previous owner did it. It works just fine, a small screwdriver, punch, pliers and small hammer are all that are necessary.


Hmmm...that is good information. Where did you buy the cover?
[/quote]

I bought mine locally, any nicely equipt repair shop should carry just the cover part, most people should realize when the dealer or repair shop have to replace one of these covers they do it the quickest and cheapest way. You might have to buy one with a hinge already on it, so you have the option to either remove the hinge from the new and use the cover or drill the rivets that hold the old hinge on and pop-rivet the whole new assembly. For me removing the hinge pin was easier, that way I could tell if the new cover was going to cover the opening ok. Was pretty simple to me to remove the hinge pin though.


----------

